# Weather in Summer



## SDubaix (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey!
I'm moving to Dubai in June from the UK, and bearing in mind the weather here is horrific at the moment, I wanted to get a sense of how hot it actually is then.
Is it unbearable at this time, as in, not even able to step foot outside?! Or do you guys who live there currently and experienced Dubai's summer climate, find it OK?? 
Thanks!
Sx


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Its getting into the mid 30s right about now, figure 40s within a few weeks or so and by late May into June mid 40s (upper on occasion) until about the end of August. By then when you see high of 39 for the first time you think it is a cold snap


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Its getting into the mid 30s right about now, figure 40s within a few weeks or so and by late May into June mid 40s (upper on occasion) until about the end of August. By then when you see high of 39 for the first time you think it is a cold snap


I was in an isolated part of Oman last week and it hit 43, hot for sure but I'm always amazed how well I tolerate it.

When it hits the low 30's in Indiana or mid 30's in Thailand I find it more difficult to take.


----------



## SDubaix (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks all, guess I'll be staying in my first few months of living there then!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Not been to Dubai but have been to Oman and Saudi and of course I live in Egypt... the best way to describe the summer is.

Put your oven on full just as you do when you are cooking yorkshire puddings leave on for an hour.. then put your face right down by the oven door when you open it.. that heat blast is the heat blast you get when you leave your airconditioned house/office/car


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> I was in an isolated part of Oman last week and it hit 43, hot for sure but I'm always amazed how well I tolerate it. When it hits the low 30's in Indiana or mid 30's in Thailand I find it more difficult to take.


I am not yet in Dubai, but I been to Thailand many times and I know what 35C means in Thailand. It is not comfortable, but you can still sort of walk slowly and stay alive. So you are saying that 42 in Dubai feels about the same if not better? Is there any wind in dubai?

How fast does it get colder in September, October, November? Can you already get mid 30''s in September? Or even 29C?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

blue_moon said:


> can you already get mid 30''s in september? *or even 29c?*


rofl


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

blue_moon said:


> How fast does it get colder in September, October, November? Can you already get mid 30''s in September? Or even 29C?


Generally it's not until October that you start noticing a reduction in temperatures - but even then, 29C is more like Dec/Jan weather 

teuchter


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Thailand will be 35 degrees + very humid.

While Dubai has its humid spells it's nowhere nearly as bad as it would be in SE Asia. Most of the time it's 40+ degrees it's still fairly dry. Which is what makes it tolerable.

The last two summers were rather dry but summers of 2008 and 2009 were more humid than usual. Who knows what this summer will be like. 



blue_moon said:


> I am not yet in Dubai, but I been to Thailand many times and I know what 35C means in Thailand. It is not comfortable, but you can still sort of walk slowly and stay alive. So you are saying that 42 in Dubai feels about the same if not better? Is there any wind in dubai?
> 
> How fast does it get colder in September, October, November? Can you already get mid 30''s in September? Or even 29C?


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

I work out side most of the time or in an enclosed space i.e. ships engine rooms as long as you take care and take on board lots of water and look out for each other you will be ok.

David


----------



## bigdaveisalegend (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for that - I am a bit worried about the heat as well.. I'm sure you adjust to it, i suppose!


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

bigdaveisalegend said:


> Thanks for that - I am a bit worried about the heat as well.. I'm sure you adjust to it, i suppose!


It is a shock to start with not so much the heat but the humidity! You do get used to it & as pretty much everywhere is air conditioned it doesn't really affect day to say life. Just ensure you always have a bottle of water on hand (and a change of clothes on some occasions!)


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The first summer is hot but your body adapts to it so much so that when you go back to the UK in summer it feels very cold. I regularly play golf in the summer when the temps are in the 40`s. Heard a long range forecast that is predictiong record temps here for the summer possibly as high as 56 degrees, no looking forward to that much!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> It is a shock to start with not so much the heat but the humidity! You do get used to it & as pretty much everywhere is air conditioned it doesn't really affect day to say life. Just ensure you always have a bottle of water on hand (and a change of clothes on some occasions!)


I am out side most of the day and there is no way you can get used to it, you can not take enough water on board and this extended lunch time break is not applied where I work but I do try and get away early as it takes a long time to cool down once you get home.
I pre load water even before I get to work the first thing I do when I get up is neck a couple of bottles and always check the colour of my pee during the day.


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

Engineer said:


> I am out side most of the day and there is no way you can get used to it, you can not take enough water on board and this extended lunch time break is not applied where I work but I do try and get away early as it takes a long time to cool down once you get home.
> I pre load water even before I get to work the first thing I do when I get up is neck a couple of bottles and always check the colour of my pee during the day.


I feel for you engineer. Personally I can cope ok with it but think that's because I know I'm not out in it for long. Working all day in it is a mother story. No wonder you are in Jockeys often then, just keeping hydrated? Must visit this infamous place when I'm back over!


----------

